# Adding business Logo to existing Clothing Materials



## JoS (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi all,

I wanted to customise some of my current clothes (Dog Walking Jacket and Fleece) with my business name etc.

I'm just starting up so I have a very low budget.

I wondered if there is somewhere I can get a logo made up to attach to my Jacket etc eg:

Iron on transfers - where did you get them from? - do they stay on long? - are they waterproof?

or

Embroidered Logos - where did you get them from? - how are they attached?

or

Something else?

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

Best Wishes

Jo


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

If you get vinyl you either need loads, or make sure you can remove and replace them. Mine lasted nearly 3 years, but I bought 7. I got 2 for each of my staff and they only lasted about a year.

I now order them in already embroided, but a friend of mine takes clothes to a lady she found and gets them done directly on the clothing. I don't think it works out much cheaper, I think she paid about £1 less per polo shirt.


----------



## JoS (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey boredom busters thank u for replying. Is vinyl the standard material for iron on transfers? Do they work with any material? Do you iron on yourself at home? Can u recommend somewhere to get them, is there a minimum order quantity? How much are they roughly per piece? Are there often problems removing and replacing damaged ones from garments? X


----------

